
Nearly half of millennials plan to leave a job within two years - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/millennials-jobs-career-work-salary-quit-young-people-study-a8361936.html
======
downrightmike
Also: Nearly half of employers plan to not give raises for a job within two
years

